# Cold feet in bunny boots.



## rgillespi (Mar 14, 2013)

Toe warmers!!

$1 a pair or less! 
Since they are actvated by the air... You can extend the hrs by putting them in a ziplock bag with as little air as possible.


----------



## VennyPursuit (Feb 24, 2014)

Try the Trans-Alaskan pack boots from Cabela's. Created for use on the Iditarod trail and they work great but very $$$.$$


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

So far doing ok with them. Found going to lighter socks helped out alot.


----------



## flocknocker1 (Jun 7, 2012)

I have spent many,many days in a treestand as well as a goose blind in some of the coldest weather that Michigan can offer.FAR and AWAY the best way that I have found to keep my feet warm is: Walk to your stand with uninsulated or slightly insulated boots,take your boots off when you arrive,take your sweaty socks off,slip on a pair of loose wool socks,shake up a couple foot warmers and lay them in the bottom of a pair of Icebreaker Boot Blankets,slide your feet in and tie them up.You will be good for the day!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

First thing is to start with dry boots. Second if you have a long walk, bring an extra pair of sox and change em out when you get on stand. I totally agree about not keeping your boots tight and last. Bring some nice slippers to put on in the warm shanty.


----------



## swamptromper (Sep 10, 2006)

spray your feet with anti-perspirent (non scent). Feet don't sweat.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

swamptromper said:


> spray your feet with anti-perspirent (non scent). Feet don't sweat.[/QUOTE
> 
> I used to have a foot sweating issue to the point that my feet stunk so bad I would clear the room if I took off my shoes. Not bad as I got to watch the TV program I wanted to and the rest of the family did not.
> 
> I went to a podiatrist for another problem. I mentioned my foot sweating problem. He sold me a bottle of Formalin solution. Dilute Formaldehyde. I was warned to only use it every few days or my feet would dry out and crack. I used it off and on for a few years with no foot sweating no matter what boots I wore. Even to this day my feet do not sweat that much.


OOPS Expand the quote to see my post.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

I have 2 pairs of thermals that the elastic in the cuffs was to tight on my legs. My feet were always cold when wearing them. I cut the elastic and cured the issue. Just something to look at. There’s a lot or other good suggestions already mentioned.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

On the bunny boots and micky mouse boots the air valve on the side of the boot should never be opened.That valve is the so soldiers could let air pressure out of the boot while flying in unpressurized aircraft.If any moisture gets into the insulation they are ruined .I have heard more then one person say that the valve is there to put air into the boot that is not true.The best thing you can do is put a drop of super glue on each valve so they can't be opened.


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

I've switched to alpaca wool socks. Not as thick as wool socks, but a whole lot warmer. The only place I can find them is on Amazon. Be aware, they are close to $20. They are worth it.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

koditten said:


> I've switched to alpaca wool socks. Not as thick as wool socks, but a whole lot warmer. The only place I can find them is on Amazon. Be aware, they are close to $20. They are worth it.


I got a pair of the for Christmas.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

They also sell a insole made from alpaca felt.


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm going to have check those out.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I grew up snow skiing, and with lace-up boots in my early days. The ONLY way to have warm feet in real cold weather is to leave room for your feet to move around a bit. It isn't about leaving air in there for insulation. It is about your feet actually moving around inside the boots. Competitive skiers crank their boots down as tightly as possible to make a run, and as soon as they finish, they un-buckle their boots (and hold up their skis for the endorsement money). They need super-tight boots for the best control during a race, but their feet will freeze with the boots that tight. 
2 sizes larger than your shoe size sounds about right for a cold-weather boot. Especially if you are going to be sitting a lot vs. walking around. With over-sized boots, if you get cold, just walk around a little (your feet will move around inside the boots) and feet should warm up pretty quickly.


----------



## rgillespi (Mar 14, 2013)

multibeard said:


> If so do like I said in a couple of other threads.
> 
> Go to a podiatrist and get some formalin solution. Apply it as directed and it should stop the sweating. DRY feet should make for warm feet.


skip the poditrist.. (office call cost??).
use gel type ANTIPERSPRANT, if keeps your pits dry, it will keep you feet dry! 
i use the same 'no scent' deoderant on both! hope i don't get athletes pits!!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I got an add from a place that had a sale on Mickey's a while back. They said in the add that there is no difference between the insulating quality between the Mickeys with or out the valve.The valves are there for those flying in air craft.


----------



## kellyman (Feb 26, 2014)

Burksee said:


> I started putting on a pair of inexpensive silk socks first then my wool socks and it seems to help me!
> 
> Silk: This natural insulator is used in some liner socks. It wicks moisture and offers a smooth texture against the skin.
> 
> ...


Yep, works good and creates friction when walking to worm feet.


----------



## Oakley (May 19, 2003)

Usually you get cold feet because walking you get sweaty then sit and get cold. I use unscented spray antiperspirant on my feet before putting on my socks. Feet don’t sweat all day long and they don’t get cold. Easy peasy lemon squeezy.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

I bought a pair to replace my originals. The 2nd boots are definitely defective. I cant sit for more than 2 hrs without getting cold feet. The 1st pair i could sit for days on end without even a shiver. Remember army surplus gear was made by the lowest bidder. In did find tho that a couple plastic grocery sacks laid out on the bottom of boot added quite a bit and warmth.ive been rocking them all season like that and saved me from getting cold or driving to clare


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

If your talking mickeys (white and even the black) if you get them one 1/2 size larger and wear socks with 70% merino wool (or higher) your feet should never get cold even in -20 to-30 degrees. Keep the valves closed and cinch laces snug. Been wearing mickeys forever and my feet never get cold this way.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

